# Native plants to the african lakes?



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering what plants were native to the african lakes?...besides vals. :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I did a quick search and found these. 
Some others were listed as "cosmopolitan" and "pan tropic" when I looked for the location: Africa.
Then I got tired of looking, so there may be more, but these will give you something to research:

Anubias barteri coffeefolia
Anubias barteri var. angustifolia
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Anubias varteri var. caladiifolia
Anubias barteri ver. nana
Ammannia senegalensis
Aponogeton abyssinicus
Aponogeton boivinianus
Aponogeton longiplumulosus
Aponogeton madagascariensis
Aponogeton ulvaceus
Bolbitis heudelotti aka Aftican Fern
Crinum calamistratum
Crinum natans
Eichhornia natans
Liaeopsis mauritiana
Nesaea crassicaulis
Nesaea pedicellata
Nymphaea lotus aka Tiger lotus
Ranunculus delphinifolius aka Yellow water crowfoot
Zosterella dubia aka Water stargrass

ps, I'm pretty sure vals aren't from Africa


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks a bunch alicem :thumb: I was told that vals where native to african from several people on a different forum......how did you look it up? I tried to look it up myself and couldnt seem to find anything. Thanks again


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah i checked out your tank and it looks awesome :thumb: :fish:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Some of the references I used were:

plantgeek.net
tropica.com
plantedtank.net
thekrib.com

I hope I don't get in trouble for listing other websites....

If you want some real eye candy :drooling: try: aquatic-plants.org

Thanks for the thumbs up on my tank. I have tried to up load new pics, but haven't done it correctly, apparently... :roll:

I think vals look nice in an aquarium and seem to be easy for people, I can't get them to grow, however...


----------

